# am I crazy??



## jackason22 (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay...I owe a identical (minus the surroof option)'87 4KQ for the second time in my life. But after moving to vermont a few weeks ago and other changes I relized I need a bigger car. Well I came across a 97' A6 wagon in perfect showroom condition and good miles on the clock on the way home today. I took it for a quick drive and liked it. Interior almost seems too nice for me to grace it daily with a pair of "Carhartts". Anyway I know the 4000 series very well but nothing about the A6 series...any pointers? 
Thanks -CJ


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: am I crazy?? (jackason22)*

Hey Jack
What motor?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: am I crazy?? (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_What motor?

Wasn't the 2.8 V6 the only engine available in 97'?


----------



## jackason22 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yup...V6


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (jackason22)*

Crazy? Aren't we all!








The usual suspects, timing belt, water pump, cam seals, various oil leaks, tie-rods, control arms, cv-boots all should be checked out. What are the miles on it and are there any maintenance records on it? How much are they asking for it?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

i wouldnt reccomend a 97 because it has the 16v engine as apposed to the 32v engine in the 98+. (the 32v is more reliable and more HP)


----------



## jackason22 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

update....couldn't get money straighten out in time to get the original A6 I was looking at ...almost a got a '98 A4 wagon at the stealership but it turned out it had many hidden issues...in the end picked up a '97 A6 wagon with 160 on the clock and very minor cosmetic issues for 2k...runs and drives great...everything seems to work except the rear window defroster.
-CJ


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (jackason22)*

Believe the 97 A6 Avant was the C4 generation and not the C5.


----------

